# Best route to desolation canyon



## Mcgreyger (Aug 15, 2011)

Park City and south to 40 gives you the best road conditions and will probably be 30-40 minutes quicker (depending on time of day. I15 through Salt Lake County and Utah county can get jammed) 191 is narrow and steep. If you need to shuttle use 191 for the shuttle. (there is a dirt road you can use for shuttle but it is dicey if your not familiar with area)


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

+1 on I-80 to Park City, then highway 40. In early May there was a small detour at the beginning of the usual turnoff from highway 40 to the Sand Wash road. I'm not sure if that work is still going on. We just went a little further into Myton and picked up the road to Sand Wash from there. If you are using RRT for you shuttle, Melanie can give you the latest info.


----------



## Wholesome Folsom (Oct 25, 2012)

Just got back from Deso... There was still the detour mentioned in the previous post.


----------



## myemontana (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for the advice on the route. Using Melanie with rrt for shuttle services.


----------

